# Sheepshead on gutless crab



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Got this guy to take a Rob Meade gutless crab fly near a wreck out on Ship Island, MS last week. Only second one on fly for me.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Man...that's impressive. 

I used to go with your boy Jack Teague to a spot over in Florida when you could sight fish for them. I must've cast to 100 (OK...slight exageration) and could never get one to eat. Maybe that just says something about me. :thumbup:

Hope you're doing well.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Here's the guy to take a lesson from, Nice!!! That's 2 more than I . Also good to see some feesh in the fly section! Instead of guys selling their gear :shifty:.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Man that is cool!

Can you show a picture of what exactly that fly pattern looks like?


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

flyfisher said:


> Man...that's impressive.
> 
> I used to go with your boy Jack Teague to a spot over in Florida when you could sight fish for them. I must've cast to 100 (OK...slight exageration) and could never get one to eat. Maybe that just says something about me. :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you're doing well.


I've casted to hundreds on the beach fishing for pompano and they might follow but turn away. Never tried the crab on the beach wade fishing tho...

Wonder if Jack still knows how to cast after all this acting and directing he's doing these days


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

hsiF deR said:


> Man that is cool!
> 
> Can you show a picture of what exactly that fly pattern looks like?


I'm out of town for a couple days but will post a pic of the Gutless Crab... pretty cool weedless pattern. Learned how to tie it at the Gulf Coast Conference IFF Fly Fair in Ocean Springs

Here is a link: 



 
http://saltyshores.com/wordpress/2012/12/18/flyfishing/coolest-weedless-crab-fly-i-have-ever-seen/


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

SupremeHair said:


> I've casted to hundreds on the beach fishing for pompano and they might follow but turn away. Never tried the crab on the beach wade fishing tho...
> 
> Wonder if Jack still knows how to cast after all this acting and directing he's doing these days


Remember the old joke about "Doctor, will I be able to play the piano after my surgery? Doctor: Of course...I'm operating on your knee. Patient..."Great, because I couldn't play it before the surgery"

Maybe the acting and directing has helped his casting. Just kidding..Jack's a fine angler and a great guy and, I assume, a good actor/director as well.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have been looking at buying one so that I can see how the weedless foam is attached and the eyes made. I think it is stiff mono about 50#. Does anyone know?
Looks pretty easy tie.


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

daniel9829 said:


> I have been looking at buying one so that I can see how the weedless foam is attached and the eyes made. I think it is stiff mono about 50#. Does anyone know?
> Looks pretty easy tie.


Not real hard to tie... it's more like engineering. I would recommend burning the hook groove in the foam after you have it lined up. yes - 50 Lb mono will work


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks I will try it this weekend.


----------

